# Smooth riding fishing boat.



## Pammydeer (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like to buy a new boat @ the boat show. What is the smoothest riding? I never wade fish. Not over 24 ft.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not that I know, but the type of fishing you want to do will matter. Flats, bay, offshore..??


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pammydeer said:


> I would like to buy a new boat @ the boat show. What is the smoothest riding? I never wade fish. Not over 24 ft.


Where are you going to be fishing? How deep will the water be? What are your storage and seatings needs? etc etc


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Haynie, Shearwater, and a guy posted up a Skeeter Bay boat that looked nice.I would say that would be a good start. Buy each one and you can switch out during the week!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Any price? Check with the guides. They like smooth riding boats that usually stay in 3'+ water. 
Lots to choose from.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Haynie 24 HO


----------



## Pammydeer (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a 3 year old 21ft Nautic Star with a 150 4 stroke Yamaha. I think it rides real rough. We mostly bay fish.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I love my 24 JH Performance. My wife has ruptured discs in her neck and she even thinks it is a great ride. That being said it is a low sided boat and I primarily wade fish....but that doesn't mean you have to and John and Bob at Sport Marine are great to deal with. If I wanted a high sided boat I would STRONGLY recommend going to test drive a Transport XLR8...either the 22 or the 24'. I went with a buddy a couple years back to test drive one and took an extra pair of clothes with me because we were going to the boat show afterwards to look around. The short end was that I never had to change....it was blowing AT LEAST 30 mph out of the north and every way had a solid whitecap on it. We criss-crossed it, ran into it, ran with it, etc....every way you could imagine...my buddy wanted me to "help put it through the ringer" to find it's flaws. Never got wet once....I couldn't find any and if I ever wanted a boat outside of my JH Performance that would be the one.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Suga Buga 1 (Nov 30, 2011)

*smooth*

I have a 21ft pathfinder best riding boat I have ever been in.:texasflag


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Haynie 24HO by far


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have heard the desperados are nice


-mac-


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Haynie 24 HO


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

spotsndots said:


> I love my 24 JH Performance. My wife has ruptured discs in her neck and she even thinks it is a great ride. That being said it is a low sided boat and I primarily wade fish....but that doesn't mean you have to and John and Bob at Sport Marine are great to deal with. If I wanted a high sided boat I would STRONGLY recommend going to test drive a Transport XLR8...either the 22 or the 24'. I went with a buddy a couple years back to test drive one and took an extra pair of clothes with me because we were going to the boat show afterwards to look around. The short end was that I never had to change....it was blowing AT LEAST 30 mph out of the north and every way had a solid whitecap on it. We criss-crossed it, ran into it, ran with it, etc....every way you could imagine...my buddy wanted me to "help put it through the ringer" to find it's flaws. Never got wet once....I couldn't find any and if I ever wanted a boat outside of my JH Performance that would be the one.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


I agree 100% with spotsndots-Best boat I have ever owned.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Spots you live in cypress? I have a majek illusion we should go fishing


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I am heading to matagorda tomorrow...fishing on Wednesday...you off this week?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

24 Shoalwater......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Haynie 24 HO, incredible ride.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Haynie 24 HO, incredible ride.


What he said. Absolutely an incredible boat, unlike any other bay boat I've ever been in.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm off every weekend unless my son has a baseball tournament


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a few hours of work in the morning and than that is it for the rest of the week


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Is Haynie going to be at the Houston boat show? Most of the time they are represented in Corpus. I have a Haynie 21' model and love the ride. I've been on a friends 21' Tunnel Vee Explorer that cut through the waves better than my boat but at the cost of little room in front of the console. Just a thought.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pammydeer said:


> I would like to buy a new boat @ the boat show. What is the smoothest riding? I never wade fish. Not over 24 ft.


Not allot of info to go by...

Where are you fishing?
Depth you like to fish?
Storage?
Low Wall?
Liner/Rolled Gunnell??

This thread is one of many.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

depending on budget I'd take a hard look at the dargel kat also, it's a 25' but world of difference from the single v hulls literally a 1 boat that can do almost anything rig


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Give the yellowfin bay boat a try the 24 is a machine and I believe there is a 21 for sale around Houston. I'm on my second one and love it


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

there hasnt been a bad boat listed in the thread yet.. i have rode in almost all of them and love th haynies and the majeks.... but if i had to pick the smoothest 2 riding boats i have ever been in it will be the ranger 2200 bay and the triton 22lts for boats under 24 foot... there not the fastest out there but you will not find one that runs smoother and rides better in the chop than the ranger... that thing is a tank


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

2410 Ranger, I love mine


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Haynie 24 HO





[email protected] said:


> Haynie 24 HO, incredible ride.


Looks like a nice ride but those seats are horrible. Can you gat a leaning post instead?


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoal water 23 cat. Runs very shallow, I will head straight across the bay in anything less that 30mph winds. It is a do all if I have ever seen one. Very few boats will handle rough water (3-4' swells) and run in 6" of water. Shoalwater cat will...


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

kanga69 said:


> Shoal water 23 cat. Runs very shallow, I will head straight across the bay in anything less that 30mph winds. It is a do all if I have ever seen one. Very few boats will handle rough water (3-4' swells) and run in 6" of water. Shoalwater cat will...


its a nice boat indeed.. would love to own one if i lives south of port o connor.. but its out of the question if you fish trinity bay a bunch


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Which dealerships are near you for service?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks like a nice ride but those seats are horrible. Can you gat a leaning post instead?


That's the beauty of a Haynie, they are custom built to your specs including the seating. You can go with a leaning post and save a little money rather than going with the racing seats if you like, personally I couldn't imagine running 70+ without having my butt planted firmly in place lol. Check out the Haynie website for some pics with some that have the leaning post.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks like a nice ride but those seats are horrible. Can you gat a leaning post instead?


Have you ever run in a boat with nice seats like that? You'll want to throw your leaning post away after sitting in a nice captains chair. We have slightly different wrap around seats on our boat and won't ever own a boat without them again.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Gulf coast baykat tunnel hull


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Pammydeer said:


> I would like to buy a new boat @ the boat show. What is the smoothest riding? I never wade fish. Not over 24 ft.


Rather than asking people to tell you which boat you should buy, I recommend you do some research on what makes a boat ride smooth. Of prime importance is what sea state you will be operating in most of the time. Next, you have to consider the length of the boat. That's important because you need to be able to reach from one wave to the next at cruising speed without diving into any waves. You should not even consider any boat with a flat bottom. They will beat you to death even in a ripple. You will want a V entry shape to the bow and a slight V in the rear. Also important is the design of the strakes. They should be designed for maximum deflection away from the boat and down to the water so as to prevent spray into the boat when quartering into waves. There are boats on the market that meet all the criteria above but don't have all the bells and whistles on them. So, you will need to decide what extras your budget can afford and what you are willing to pay for the "looks" of the boat as compared to function of the boat. Also look into power requirements. Don't ever buy an under powered boat. You will hate it forever. Talk to experienced boaters that don't have any axes to grind or a dog in the hunt. Remember, guides are very knowledgeable but they have boat sponsors so you may need to filter some of their comments.

Good luck.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Triton 240 Lts....


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

well said super dave. after a lot of searching/reading on this site the guide comment is very true.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks like a nice ride but those seats are horrible. Can you gat a leaning post instead?


Yes, here's mine.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

The boat show is only for local dealers. Some of the manufactures won't even have a boat there i.e. Trans. Kinda not really what your looking for, I don't think. You'll see them at the fishing show instead.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I love the Shoalwater 23' cats. If the guides know anything about boats, they must be pretty good because I sure see a lot of guides running them. 

I have a 22' Transport and it has been great but my next one will be a 23' Shoalwater.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*LMC has Haynie*



Bustin Chops said:


> The boat show is only for local dealers. Some of the manufactures won't even have a boat there i.e. Trans. Kinda not really what your looking for, I don't think. You'll see them at the fishing show instead.


You are correct BC, most basic manufacturers were not at the show last year......including Yamaha (I wanted to ask them about their SHO).

Last year the Houston Boat show had Haynie's represented by LMC. LMC did a great job answering questions plus I herad Mike and Kevin drove up from the south to help promote Haynie. I know LMC had several Haynie models there.......had problems getting close to them with all the people druelling over them.

Looking forqward to this year's show,
CB


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

j wadd said:


> but its out of the question if you fish trinity bay a bunch


Why do you say that?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> Why do you say that?


I'm guessing that he said that because Trinity gets too rough for that hull. Trinity is a large bay, too much fetch, waves get too rough with a strong south wind. I like his recommendation of the Triton LTS Series, if I was younger I would be running a 24 foot Triton or a 22 foot Blackjack. Both will take a lot of coin, however.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my 2012 haynie 24 cat. Amesome ride

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Pammydeer said:


> I have a 3 year old 21ft Nautic Star with a 150 4 stroke Yamaha. I think it rides real rough. We mostly bay fish.


Pammydeer,

I too own a NauticStar, however mine is a 1900, and I bought it due to it's ride. I love it, and I mostly fish Trinity and EGB. It surprised me a bit when you said that you didn't like the ride. I've fished out of a few of the previously mentioned boats, and I chose the NS over boats that cost thousands more. But then again, people on boards like these (including me) seem to think that what they own "is best". Whats best for you or me, may not be best for the next guy. So, I would highly suggest that you choose a few boats that you might be interested in and take a ride in all of them. Then you choose.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Haynie will definately be at the show via lmc marines booths!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Why do you say that?


 as super dave had stated it gets very very rough in trinity.... ive fished out of a 23 cat a bunch of times and when its rough it wll beat ya up... i have noticed that the boat does ride better if your running across the bigger waves and not taking then head on... absolutly love the shoal-cat its just not a good boat for the upper coast waters i fish all the time


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 24ft Blue Wave 244 Magnum that is a very smooth running bay boat. Runs shallow and will go anywhere you want offshore


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

What is your price range?


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

I find boats ride better if you let a little air out of the tires!!!


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Doubtful you'll find any one more loyal to the statement "best riding bay boat" than the owner of a 24' Haynie HO. I'd put my money down on that one at the boat show, but honestly you should test drive anything before you commit to purchase. 

I've priced them and you should really talk to the guys about making you a boat just the way that suits you. It does not cost that much more to get the deck layout you want. If you can wait till the end of next summer all the guys that just sold their 2011's will be selling their 2012's with all the attachments.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

j wadd said:


> as super dave had stated it gets very very rough in trinity.... ive fished out of a 23 cat a bunch of times and when its rough it wll beat ya up... i have noticed that the boat does ride better if your running across the bigger waves and not taking then head on... absolutly love the shoal-cat its just not a good boat for the upper coast waters i fish all the time


Thanks for the info. The reason I am asking is because I am considering purchasing a 23 cat. I currently run the LITTLE brother (14.5 Cat). From what I have seen, the 23 cat handles the rough stuff just fine. I actually thought it handled 1-2 ft. chop better than the Blackjack I rode in.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Thanks for the info. The reason I am asking is because I am considering purchasing a 23 cat. I currently run the LITTLE brother (14.5 Cat). From what I have seen, the 23 cat handles the rough stuff just fine. I actually thought it handled 1-2 ft. chop better than the Blackjack I rode in.


 no problem... the shoalcat is a awesome boat.... just depends on where your fishing at most of the time... id love to have one if i fished west bay and south all the time.. not saying its not fishable for trinity and sabine, but the 2 footers up here seem to be alot bigger than the 2 footers down south..lol if its the boat you really want than get it.. youll never feel happy buying a boat you didnt just absolutly want


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> 22 foot Blackjack
> 
> Now You're Talking Dave!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

ShearWater


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Haynie 24 HO, or 23 Bigfoot. Either way haynie is the way to go.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Miles2Fish said:


> 24 Shoalwater......


24' Shoalwater what?
I don't remember a 24' Shoalwater boat

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

South Shore 24VDR 250 SHO


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ive read cats perform well during quartering seas and v hulls better for head seas. i guess theres a trade off.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

a 24 Haynie HO is a nice boat but it is not the smoothest or driest or nicest riding boat. I am in Capt Robert's boat all the time. You can not compare any Haynie to my Lake and Bay. I love Texxan1's 24 Haynie Cat. That thing is shallow and tons of space and I do want that boat as my second boat so I can take clients in the marsh. Robert's 24 HO is a great boat for bigger bays like trinity and it has tons of deck space like the cat. 

However

The lake and bay backwater 24 is nicer and better riding in everyway. Smoother drier, more storage, nicer components, etc etc.

You really cant compare a Florida boat maker to a Texas boat maker. Boats like Yellowfin, Sterling & Lake and Bay are in a class above all others.

It is the Bentley of the bay! 

Hey Texxan1. Can you name a smoother drier boat than the green Bentley???? I already know his answer. LOL

I do test rides for Lake & Bay here in the Galveston area for interested buyers. Just let me know if you want a test ride. It is best to go on a windy day. Nice days dont show you anything.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

is it true that a tran xlr8 is a copy of the lake and bay?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> a 24 Haynie HO is a nice boat but it is not the smoothest or driest or nicest riding boat. I am in Capt Robert's boat all the time. You can not compare any Haynie to my Lake and Bay. I love Texxan1's 24 Haynie Cat. That thing is shallow and tons of space and I do want that boat as my second boat so I can take clients in the marsh. Robert's 24 HO is a great boat for bigger bays like trinity and it has tons of deck space like the cat.
> 
> However
> 
> ...


Somehow I knew we were going to hear about that pretty green boat.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> a 24 Haynie HO is a nice boat but it is not the smoothest or driest or nicest riding boat. I am in Capt Robert's boat all the time. You can not compare any Haynie to my Lake and Bay. I love Texxan1's 24 Haynie Cat. That thing is shallow and tons of space and I do want that boat as my second boat so I can take clients in the marsh. Robert's 24 HO is a great boat for bigger bays like trinity and it has tons of deck space like the cat.
> 
> However
> 
> ...


Capt. Mullet,
Some of your posts are very comical. Come on over to Sabine, while you're taking it nice and easy in the lake & bay I'll be passing you in my 24' Haynie HO!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

How much is a Lake and Bay 24 with a 250 on the back? They are great boats but the last time I checked, their price was considerably higher than the other 24 footers on the market, I'm sure you get what you pay for but 50k for a Haynie HO is a lot already and I remember the Lake and Bay's being in the 60k range which prices many people out.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Capt. Adam Jaynes said:


> Capt. Mullet,
> Some of your posts are very comical. Come on over to Sabine, while you're taking it nice and easy in the lake & bay I'll be passing you in my 24' Haynie HO!


I would love to come over to Sabine it has been awhile. I am not a comedian so being comical is not my forte.

I like nice and easy. I am an old man so I have no desire to go fast. My L & B does 53-57 mph. That is enough for me and I rarely take it over 45 mph. So go ahead and pass me. Doesnt bother me at all.

When I am not on the bay in my boat I am in Capt Robert Lieberts 24 Haynie HO. And it is a great guide boat and has a lot of room. I do like it. But you cant even compare the 2. Totally different class of boats. The Haynie is utilitarian and the L & B is like a fine race horse.


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my Shearwater it rides good and its a dry ride.


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

Check out the Majek 22 extreme. There sick!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Tran XLR 2480 high sides with trim tabs is the smoothest boat out there in rough chop! Not To mention the service after the sale!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Look at the 2cool classifieds... Count the number of Haynies for sale. Sure is a lot of them.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Scouts walk across white caps and keep u dry all day. Love their hulls.


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*boats*

most guides say whatever boat there running at the time is the best because they get discounts on them but they go from one dealer to the next i have a j an h 24 ft it is the best boat i been in great ride that is my 2 cents worth :headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My boat is the smoothest running boat. No my boat is the smoothest. My boat is the driest boat. No my boat is the driest. My boat is the perfect bay boat. No mine is better. When you own the ideal bay boat, you just know, & you don't have to argue about it on the internet...Jus Sayin.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

There are no boats that are smooth if its choppy its choppy for all.Ride in it in rough water, you will than know if you want that boat.I took a test ride on a very rough day at the kemah bridge went into the bay not the lake and I knew this 1902 kenner vision tunnel 2008 was for me.It takes the chop just fine.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I can promise you a Blackjack 224 aint the smoothest. My buddys got a brand new one .. fully loaded and it rides like **** if its blowing over 10 MPH.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Go to an in water boat show and hope the day is windy with alot of chop in the bay. All boats ride great under bathtub conditions. V hulls will ride better than semi v hulls, semi V hulls ride better than flat bottom hulls. Through out all the pretty brochures and go for a test ride and find out what suits your needs and pocket.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris9681 said:


> Well I can promise you a Blackjack 224 aint the smoothest.
> 
> I never said it was the smoothest...I said it was the ideal boat for me.
> 
> My buddys got a brand new one .. fully loaded and it rides like **** if its blowing over 10 MPH.


Chris9681, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this forum is now dumber for having read it. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------

